# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Tο NOD32 ανακηρύχθηκε καλύτερο antivirus της χρονιάς 2006

## melissakias

January 26, 2007 
Το ESET NOD 32 Antivirus ( www . nod 32. gr ) απέσπασε τις καλύτερες κριτικές και την πρώτη θέση στα συγκριτικά τεστ του Antivirus Comparatives κερδίζοντας τον τίτλο « Overall winner 2006» . Η ετήσια αναφορά του AV - Comparatives περιλαμβάνει αποτελέσματα από όλα τα τεστ του 2006 μεταξύ 15 λύσεων Antivirus . (περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο http://www.av-comparatives.org )

Πιο συγκεκριμένα το ESET Ν OD 32 Antivirus είναι ένα από τα τέσσερα προϊόντα που απέσπασαν τον τίτλο Advanced + και στα τέσσερα τεστ που πραγματοποιήθηκαν τους μήνες Φεβρουάριο, Μάιο, Αύγουστο και Νοέμβριο του 2006, στα εργαστήρια του AV - Comparatives.
Τα εργαστήρια του AV - Comparatives δοκιμάζουν τα προϊόντα στην προληπτική ανίχνευση κατ' απαίτηση ( On - Demand ), στην ταχύτητα ανίχνευσης και στον μικρότερο αριθμό λανθασμένων συναγερμών. 

Το ESET NOD 32 ήταν το μοναδικό προϊόν που κατάφερε να έχει τις μεγαλύτερες επιδόσεις στα τεστ προληπτικής ανίχνευσης ( Proactive On - Demand Detection ). Τα παραπάνω αποτελέσματα αναδεικνύουν την σημαντικότητα και την αποτελεσματικότητα της τεχνολογίας ThreatSense ™ Advanced Heuristics που χρησιμοποιεί το ESET NOD 32 ώστε να μπορεί να ανιχνεύει νέες άγνωστες ψηφιακές απειλές . 

Επιπλέον, το ESET NOD 32 παρουσίασε το χαμηλότερο ποσοστό λανθασμένων συναγερμών συγκριτικά με άλλα προϊόντα που έχουν πολύ χαμηλότερη ή μηδενική ανίχνευση άγνωστων ψηφιακών απειλών. Το συγκριμένο αποτέλεσμα δείχνει την ακρίβεια με την οποία συμπεριφέρεται η μηχανή τεχνητής νοημοσύνης ThreatSense ™ Advanced Heuristics που χρησιμοποιεί το ESET NOD 32. 

Επίσης, ιδιαίτερο ρόλο στην ανάδειξη της «κορυφαίας λύσης» για το 2006 έπαιξε και η ταχύτητα των προϊόντων. Στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία η ταχύτητα του ESET NOD 32 Antivirus σε κατ' απαίτηση ( On - Demand ) σάρωση ήταν 7 MB ανά δευτερόλεπτο και το κατέταξε πρώτο στην λίστα. 

Να σημειωθεί ότι συνεχίζονται οι επιτυχίες του και στα εργαστήρια του Virus Bulletin . To ESET NOD32 απέσπασε από το Virus Bulletin το 41ο βραβείο για 100% επιτυχή ανίχνευση ψηφιακών απειλών. Έτσι συνεχίζει να ηγείται της κατάταξης, στην οποία ακολουθούν το Kaspersky και η Symantec με 35 βραβεία. (περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www . virusbtn . com ) 

http://www.nod32.gr/company/article.php?contentID=1481

----------

